

Ask HN:  Please complete survey to help price our product - rcavezza

Getting ready to launch an unsubscribe product next week and we're doing final price testing.  If you can fill this out, I would be extremely appreciative.<p>http://bit.ly/fH00re
======
pedalpete
I went to your survey page, and find it somewhat difficult to respond to your
questions for a few reasons.

1) you're expecting your non-customer to price the product for you. I don't
believe this is the same as asking your customer to price the product for you.
You should have beta users, so after they have used the product, they should
be able to tell you what they would be willing to pay

2)Is monthly billing really the best way to price a product like this? Am I
going to use it every month? How many email newsletters do most people
subscribe to? How often are they going to 'unsubscribe'?? Isn't this more of a
one-time thing, or maybe once a year? Is there another business model that
would work better for you?

3)don't all newsletters have an 'unsubscribe' button on the bottom of the
page? Why would people use your service instead of the unsubscribe link from
the newsletter provider? Though I actually think many people just 'send to
junk', so you've got two free alternatives that you are competing with

4) Personally, I wouldn't provide access to my gmail so that a 3rd party can
go through my email looking for newsletters.

To me it seems like you are trying to kill a fly with a wrecking ball, but
maybe I'm misunderstanding the market.

~~~
rcavezza
Thanks for the feedback.

1.) I used <http://www.priceintelligently.com> for the survey, it's pretty
neat.

2.) Perhaps, we're testing many different options.

3.) Also, I'd check out unsubscribe.com.

4.) Non developers are much more likely to give access. It's been tough trying
to stay away from my own "developer's bias".

